# HAF X



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

What HAF x should I get??? The blue one with 3 controllable led lights on the fans. Or the red one with only 1 fan that has a red led that is controllable. I'm thinking the blue one??


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is a matter of pesonal preference. 

Which HAF-Xs are they (922, 932, etc.)?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you asking for a recommendation of a case based on the colour of the LED's? My favorite colour generally does not factor into my choice of computer cases, and in fact I would choose the one with no lighting whatsoever. Seriously, ignore the pretty lights and look at the case itself. Does it have the features you require such as enough drive bays or space for a large video card? All else being equal, then choose your favourite colour.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Are you asking for a recommendation of a case based on the colour of the LED's? My favorite colour generally does not factor into my choice of computer cases, and in fact I would choose the one with no lighting whatsoever. Seriously, ignore the pretty lights and look at the case itself. Does it have the features you require such as enough drive bays or space for a large video card? All else being equal, then choose your favourite colour.


You're gonna make me go all religious... AMEN to that! ^^^


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

There not diffrent cases!?!? There just diffrerent LEDs. It's the cooler master HAF X. In eighter blue or red but I think I'm gong to get the blue one cus there is a lot of blue


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

M107A1 said:


> There not diffrent cases!?!? There just diffrerent LEDs. It's the cooler master HAF X. In eighter blue or red but I think I'm gong to get the blue one cus there is a lot of blue


As both myself and gcavan have already stated... The color of the case is all about personal preference. LEDs and colored fascias do not change the way a case works.

Pick the one you like better!


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha I know that its my choice so I might as well get blue because all the new fans are blue as well


----------

